# Reef safe eel



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey guys, even though my thank hasn't started yet, I was wondering if there are any eels reef safe, and won't eat smaller fish. Or is a way like constant feeding so it won't attack the fish?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Golden Dwarf Moray Eel - Gymnothorax melatremus*

Have a look at a Golden Dwarf Moray Eel - Gymnothorax melatremus.

A lot of people have had documented success with them. Very friendly (but shy). They stay small. Most can be trained to be hand fed if you want.

Generally speaking they are fine with smaller fish and to some degree inverts such as cleaner shrimp and blood shrimp. My personal experience is that these eels are fine for most reefs. Smaller shrimp such as pistol, and peppermint may be too tempting for them. The general rule is to try and keep them well fed to prevent their stomachs and eyes from wandering.

There's no guarantee that it will be 100% reef safe (an eel is an eel) ; but the success rate is high.


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hawaiian golden dwarf eels are great. There's no guarantee that it won't eat anything that would fit in its mouth but id say this is probably as close as you're going to get to "reef safe" in an eel. They stay relatively small too, won't eat any corals but your shrimps might make a tasty treat. Unfortunately they are one of the more pricier eels but they're definitely a great addition!


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

I remember that the golden dwarf eels are quite pricey, any cheaper options?If not where do you think I can get it for a good price?


TRUONGP15 said:


> Hawaiian golden dwarf eels are great. There's no guarantee that it won't eat anything that would fit in its mouth but id say this is probably as close as you're going to get to "reef safe" in an eel. They stay relatively small too, won't eat any corals but your shrimps might make a tasty treat. Unfortunately they are one of the more pricier eels but they're definitely a great addition!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I can't speculate on pricing or availability; however these stores have had GDM eels in the recent past:

(In no Particular Order) :

Sea U Marine
Coral Reef Shop
R2O Aquariums
North American Fishbreeders

It should be noted that the colouration impacts on pricing as well. The more colourful - the harder to come by; the higher the premium.


----------



## edbeck (Jan 21, 2013)

*Gme*

Males are yellow, females are more off-white with yellow accents.


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah they can be really pricy, especially since they come from Hawaii and how the Canadian dollar is going. SUM just got a shipment in today, 2 of them in stock... I think it was about 300 or so each.


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*GDM in stock.....*

We currently have a nice tiny GDM (Golden Dwarf Moray) in stock - the size of a pencil. You don't often see them this small. It is already accepting food.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the notice, although I don't have my tank setup yet, just planning for things in the future. Even though we live very far from your store but we'll definitely see if it's possible to pay a visit later on!


Coral Reef Shop said:


> We currently have a nice tiny GDM (Golden Dwarf Moray) in stock - the size of a pencil. You don't often see them this small. It is already accepting food.


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

No problem at all. You and your family are welcome to drop by anytime. Good luck with your build.

P.S. - Red, a staff member that works here; commutes from your area to Burlington frequently.


----------

